# Which location is an ideal place in NZ for families?



## Scofield (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi there,

My family and I (4 of us) would like to migrate and settle down in NZ. However we are sceptical about few things i.e. schooling, jobs availability, cost of living, etc. Having some qualification IT and coming to 8 years of work experience as a project manager, and priority the info that I got, it would be ideal for me to be in Christchurch as there are heaps of jobs opportunity in my expertise to recover that state (not?). However I need to look for a place where it would be ideal not just for me but my family as well.

For a start I would like to seek your valuable advice as to where would be an ideal place i.e which location in NZ would be ideal for families to settle down where there would be schools for my kids (age 5 &10)?
Good neighbourhood to bring kids up and for my family to socialise? Cost of living is not so high etc.

Besides that just how much savings I need to have before my family and I would start to embark our journey to NZ? Would it be good to buy a house, a car immediately or for a start, we could find a place to rent first and go public etc?

Please advice. We greatly appreciate your honest feedback and thanks in advance.

Love and peace to all.
Zamri Basri


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Scofield said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My family and I (4 of us) would like to migrate and settle down in NZ. However we are sceptical about few things i.e. schooling, jobs availability, cost of living, etc. Having some qualification IT and coming to 8 years of work experience as a project manager, and priority the info that I got, it would be ideal for me to be in Christchurch as there are heaps of jobs opportunity in my expertise to recover that state (not?). However I need to look for a place where it would be ideal not just for me but my family as well.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Difficult question to answer.
We are all different with different expectations and essentials that we want out of life.

Don't think you will go far wrong taking the family to Christchurch. It is a lovely place even in the aftermath of the earthquakes that devastated large parts of the region.
It is very family orientated and with the extensive rebuild programme now being pushed with a completion in 15 years there will be many many jobs available for a long period of time in all manner of trades and areas of expertise.
Please have a look through historical threads on the forum that have discussed at length what Christchurch has to offer for families, schooling, cost of living, the climate etc etc.
Having spent some time in Christchurch myself there doesn't seem to be any area of it that wouldn't be suitable for a family to settle.
Other forum members may say differently ?

Other than Christchurch, Wellington is also equally as accommodating to bring up a family, with many good schools, decent housing and decent areas to live.
There are also areas of Auckland, Tauranga, and New Plymouth all good for settling families, schools etc.

On the subject of cost of living it is pretty much high wherever you live in New Zealand, but all depends what you are used to. You can go online and do a virtual shop to see how much shopping items cost here - try Countdown, New World, PAC n Save websites.
Obviously the cost of living is higher the closer you are to the cities just the same as property prices and rental costs.

Unsure what you are getting at when you mention savings to come here ?
It is beneficial to have some savings in order to start your life when you arrive until the salary starts rolling in but all depends what your expectations are, what you need to buy/rent etc.
Also the visa you apply for may ask that you have some minimum savings. Depends which visa type you apply for.
I would resist buying a house until you are living in an area that you consider perfect for your needs so rent short term. I would buy a car immediately if you need one as car rental prices are high and used cars of all shapes, sizes and budgets can be found.

Regards,

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Scofield (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi escapedtonz,

I appreciate your feedback. Another qns, what would be an ideal income (monthly or annually) to live in NZ comfortably with a family of four i.e. kids schooling maintaining a house, etc?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Scofield said:


> Hi escapedtonz,
> 
> I appreciate your feedback. Another qns, what would be an ideal income (monthly or annually) to live in NZ comfortably with a family of four i.e. kids schooling maintaining a house, etc?


Hi again,

Another difficult question to answer.

2 adults to live comfortably Id say you need to be earning minimum $80k.
With two children also Id say $100k.

However it all depends on what you want out of life, what luxuries you can or cannot live without, if you need a car/two cars, if you have to pay school fees, rental costs, any other luxuries, how much you spend on utilities and food shopping, socialising, eating out, entertainment etc etc 

There are many people who could live with a lot less and there are those that wouldn't be able to live with the figures I've mentioned.

If its helpful I'll put up some figures below :-

Salary: $80000.00

Rates as of 1st April 2012:
Tax Rate Taxable Income	Tax Element	Remaining
Bottom (10.5%) $14000.00 $1470.00	$12530.00
Low (17.5%) $34000.00 $5950.00	$28050.00
Mid (30%) $22000.00 $6600.00	$15400.00
High (33%) $10000.00 $3300.00	$6700.00
Totals: $80000.00 $17320.00	$62680.00

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $80000.00: $1360.00 

Total available to spend: $61320.00
Monthly: $5110.00
4 - Weekly: $4716.92
Fortnightly: $2358.46
Weekly: $1179.23

All payment amounts are approximate, due to specific rounding amounts used by IRD which vary depending on payment frequency. Rates are correct as of April 2012 - March 2013 tax year but are subject to change. This should only be used as a guide.

So as you can see this gives you near $1200 per week. 

Decent rental for a family will be at least $500 per week, however if your anything like us you'll be paying slightly more for a house with better or more modern facilities so you may need to pay $700 a week for rent ?
This leaves you with $500 for all your household bills, expenses, insurances, socialising etc etc.


----------



## Scofield (Aug 24, 2011)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Another difficult question to answer.
> 
> ...


Hi escapedtonz,

Thank you very much for the information. It gives me an idea of what I would expect in future.
Really appreciated it. Thanks again.

Love and peace to you and your loved ones.


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

I also found this extremely helpful. Thanks!


----------



## tnthalho (Jun 3, 2013)

This is such a great information...It helps people moving to NZ


----------

